# Reds up by Quintette?



## basshole (Apr 21, 2014)

I launched at Quintette on Saturday and went just south into Quintette Lake. Caught a decent mess of bass and warmouth, but I hooked into a really nice red in a brush pile. I wasn't prepared at all for her with the rig I was fishing, and as I was frantically trying to adjust the drag for the fight she broke me off and took my black trick worm with her. I did get her up to make a positive ID and was definitely an upper slot (if not over) red. I haven't ever seen them that far north in the river so I was surprised to say the least. Anyone else ever catch reds up that way? How far north do they actually run?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Both reds and flounder will travel up river a long ways.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^ yup^^^, you can catch them in blackwater at the milton hwy 90 bridge and around the navy boat docks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That far up river is shocking


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I've actually caught a Red in the large basin North of the Navy Boat docks on Blackwater.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Quintette would be a far stretch but not impossible. I have caught them at the Gulf Power Plant before.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I have caught flounder and blue crab north of quintette boat ramp have yet to catch a red that far up but if a crab can live there i feel like a red should be able to


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Never reds but flounder and sheepshead.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

GatorBane said:


> I've actually caught a Red in the large basin North of the Navy Boat docks on Blackwater.


 
Still learning some of the landmarks, so if I may inquire... Navy Boat Docks on Blackwater? Where is that?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I've caught flounder and black drum north of spring lake.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> Still learning some of the landmarks, so if I may inquire... Navy Boat Docks on Blackwater? Where is that?




Just a little upstream of the hwy 90 bridge. east side. When i was a kid i saw a guy hang a tarpon off that bridge.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Just a little upstream of the hwy 90 bridge. east side. When i was a kid i saw a guy hang a tarpon off that bridge.


Oh ok. I am assuming that's another name for either Russell Harber park or Whiting Park maybe? I'm just looking at Google maps, so they may have the labels wrong. Anyway, I get the general idea. My neighborhood is on the Blackwater just south of I-10 so I'm trying to get more familiar with the landmarks. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Russell harber is a park with a boat launch aka. Ole river road. 
Navy boat docks is just passed it going up river on the right. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

